# Gunsmith



## samman91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am having a problem with my Franchi 912 Variomax cycling 2 3/4 shells, with dove season in 5 days I need to get it checked out. 
Who knows the best place for me to take it in the Pensacola area??


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

According to the description, it's gas operated, adjustable, and will handle 2.75", 3" and 3.5" It sounds as if you may need to clean your gas system. If it's dirty, and not adjusted for the load, you don't need a gunsmith, you need to clean the girl up, and try it.... then if it's still not cycling, haul up the white flag and take it to a smitty.


----------



## samman91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have clean it thorough, the trigger assembly, slide action, all gas ports, magazine tube, everything i could get my hands on...Still no good, no problem shooting high brass though. The action doesnt even try to come open when I shoot low brass. It seems to me like the slide is really stiff but I'm pretty sure it always has been.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I see you're in Brewton, I know it's a long way off, but Garbo insists that Rick at Lock and Gun downtown P'cola is the best in the area. Another avenue is to call Myles at Tradewinds in Navarre/GB and ask his recommendation. I know of another good gunsmith in OB, AL. The Gun Room next door to the "Rod Room" That fellow installed a barrel on my rifle and threw in cerocoat free.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure your piston isn't turned to the "heavy" setting ? That's what it sounds like to me.
If it is turned to the light setting, I would try better shells, like 3 1/4, 1 1/4 and see if that helps.
How familiar are you with this gun ? Did you buy it new ? How long have you owned it and how much have you shot it ?


----------



## duelist (Feb 5, 2012)

You might ask JJ aka glassplus, as he lives in Jay, close to you. He is very good at fixing guns and you can test it there also.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Are you sure your piston isn't turned to the "heavy" setting ? That's what it sounds like to me.
> If it is turned to the light setting, I would try better shells, like 3 1/4, 1 1/4 and see if that helps.
> How familiar are you with this gun ? Did you buy it new ? How long have you owned it and how much have you shot it ?


Sound advice indeed. With Browning's gas system in the 2000, if you turn the piston over, you'll do fine with high brass, but forget the low brass. The manual should show you how to set the beast to work with any load.


----------

